# Newbie! need info



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

i own a talon right now but i am looking to trade it in for either another dsm or a nissan 300zx.

I took a look at one today. it was a 91 twin turbo. it was owned by a single person. an old woman who took excellent care of it. no body damage. perfect interior except dome light is burned out. engine looks clean. 105K on the odometer. basically,i don't know much about this car. that's why i came here. is there anything i need to know before looking at this car again or possibly buying it if i can scrap togeter the money. it is priced for $10,400 but i want to talk it down to around 9,000 and ill trade in my talon for it. they'll probably put some bullish down about it being in perfect condition bla bla bla but it has over 100k on it so they can kiss my ass. Also, how durable is the twin turbo engine when it has higher milage on it? thanks to anyone who responds


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, if u post this in the 300zx section u might get a better response because this part of the forum isnt really visited that much, but as far as talking them down, it would be hard because the value on the 300's are high, especially for the twin turbo, by the way is it automatic or manual?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Moving to 300Z section.... left a redirect.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

it's an auto. i know but it's ok with me i guess.

um. i was going to post in the 300z section but there was only like 9 threads or somethin. i thought the most ppl posted here so thats where i posed my question. thanks


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

Deffinitely talk the price down. My friend found a 90' with only 68,000 miles for 9k and change. One thing you should do is a compression test, make sure there is not heavy smoke from the exhaust, make sure the boost is holding, and find out if it was well maintaned. 

Just so you know the potential of the motor even that many mile, another friend has a 91' with over 100k (stock motor) and got a 11.7 at 116 in the 1/4 mile with basic bolt on's.

Hope this helps. Later, Dan


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

talonwcu said:


> *i own a talon right now but i am looking to trade it in for either another dsm or a nissan 300zx.
> 
> I took a look at one today. it was a 91 twin turbo. it was owned by a single person. an old woman who took excellent care of it. no body damage. perfect interior except dome light is burned out. engine looks clean. 105K on the odometer. basically,i don't know much about this car. that's why i came here. is there anything i need to know before looking at this car again or possibly buying it if i can scrap togeter the money. it is priced for $10,400 but i want to talk it down to around 9,000 and ill trade in my talon for it. they'll probably put some bullish down about it being in perfect condition bla bla bla but it has over 100k on it so they can kiss my ass. Also, how durable is the twin turbo engine when it has higher milage on it? thanks to anyone who responds *


If the Z is as good as you say that price sounds right but it also doesn't hurt to negotiate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

can u guys figure out why on kelly blue book it says the car is worth 10,300 and on edmunds auto it says the car is worth 8,600. i put in the miles and features and everything.

i mean that's kinda a big difference here


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Check to make sure what type of purchase you are looking at. If you're looking at what a used car dealership will ask for it (Retail) vs what Joe Smith will ask (Private Seller) there's about a 2k difference if I recall correctly. Also the NADA price (I think) is the Retail price of the car. (Higher than Private seller) 
You also have to figure in the 300ZX-TT is a enthusiasts' car and will (usually) command more than KBB/Edmunds/NADA value IF the car is maintained propely. 
By all means, negoiate away! Get the best deal for your money.

Check to make sure the 60k (or 120K) mi maintence has been done. (Timing belt, water pump, etc) 
A Compression test is alwasy good. +/- 15 psi accross the cylinders is the tolerance 
Ask if the Oil has been changed Religously.

Happy Z hunting!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

yes it was properly maintined from what i was told. the family that owned it was very well off and were garage owners specializing in porshes. the 60k maintanance was done so i was told. im not sure if i could do a compression test. im not sure how to do that or where i can do that.
i checked nada and it said the car shoudl be worth about 10,8 so im wondering why they have it selling for 10,4

also it's not like a car dealership. it's garage specializing in porshe performance and the have a few used cars for sale. a bmw, the 300, an 83 944 turbo, and like a new carrara. also in the garage they were working on this brand new carerra gt2. god it was tight. i wonder if this place will take my talon as a trade in . otherwise. no 300z for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

Go to z32.com for all your 90-96 300zx questions


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

vikgerasim said:


> *Go to z32.com for all your 90-96 300zx questions *


Why would say that? You make it sound like this forum doesn't help people out. If you don't like this forum don't visit?


----------

